# Sway Bar End Link Update?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you purchase new?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yep. 2018 off the lot. They replaced these under warranty at about 1500 miles on the odometer.


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

When they recently did mine under warranty, they used the same part # as in your pic. 10.5k miles.

On GMpartsdirect.com, it says 39064480 replaces 39001003. Although I was under the impression all gen2's had oem metal links. I cannot really find info on 39001003, if it was even used in the Cruze. Not sure what I had prior to the replacement.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

mumbogray said:


> When they recently did mine under warranty, they used the same part # as in your pic. 10.5k miles.
> 
> On GMpartsdirect.com, it says 39064480 replaces 39001003. Although I was under the impression all gen2's had oem metal links. I cannot really find info on 39001003, if it was even used in the Cruze. Not sure what I had prior to the replacement.


Hmm that's interesting, thanks for the info! Yeah before they changed these they were chunky molded black plastic parts. I think the gen 1s ran something similar. Glad the updated it though.


----------

